# The BIG WONDER: when will it be the time when you will stop cubing, WR=IMPOSSIBLE?



## Timothy Ng (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Well since i am still quiting cubing until the end of this year, and ill come back, i've been thinking about this wonder:

During most recently, couple of months ago , or even from this year, the amount of World Records, and their times, have been CRAZY! And this has sort of maded me question, that since my break from cubing is nearly over, should i really come back to cubing, is there really a point?!

And the times are like (I checked these time, just now, haven't checked since a VERY long time ago!)
3x3: 5.66
4x4: 26.77
5x5: 54.86
6x6: 1:49.46
7x7: 3:13.11

Indeed, these times are nearly impossible to break!

And then, i wondered for a very long time, probably a few months ago already: 

At what times for each of the events, (the last World Record that is achieved) will you stop cubing?

_*Please answer this question, and tell me your view/opinions about this. 

And for those that say, "I don't care if the WR is broken to the extent of being impossible, that i'll still cube", again, please explain to me why you would still decide to cube?*_

My thoughts about the possibility of another WR being broken:

For 3x3, there is still some very slight chance of 5.66 beigng broken, if there is a double x-cross, LL skip, or something really lucky... BUT I DOUBT IT, max. probably a sub-4.5
For 4x4, VERY MUCH more UNLIKELY than 3x3, max. probably sub-25
For 5x5: After sub-50, it would be VERY VERY VERY likely to be impossible to beat. 

Thank you very much for answering this! I really hope, that by the end of this year, i can decide on what to do!!!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2012)

You're right, if you can't get a WR then cubing is pointless, so stay away.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe someday you'll grow up and realise that there's much more in cubing than just getting as fast as possible and breaking WRs. And then tou'll be ready to come back.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 22, 2012)

If I do stop cubing, it will not be because I can't get a world record but because it might not be fun anymore. I don't cube to get world records, I cube for fun.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Im not cubing to break WR, I cube cause its fun.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2012)

Timothy Ng said:


> For 3x3, there is still some very slight chance of 5.66 beigng broken, if there is a double x-cross, LL skip, or something really lucky... *BUT I DOUBT IT, max. probably a sub-4.5*
> For 4x4, VERY MUCH more UNLIKELY than 3x3, *max. probably sub-25*
> For 5x5: After sub-50, it would be VERY VERY VERY likely to be *impossible to beat*.



You're wrong.


----------



## Timothy Ng (Jul 23, 2012)

Adding more replies (At the Library ATM):

To Stefan: So, i bet the comment you had just made is to go against my post!?

If so, well done (add sarcasm)! Well, just tell me when you will break a WR for me, will you? Well, if you say i already have broken one, then how about TRY BREAKING the current ones? You say "stay away" if i can't break any, but HEY WAIT A SECOND, i BET you can't! SO HAHA to you!

To the other cubers (who say that they cube ONLY for FUN and not attempting to break the WRs):

Well, could then please explain to me, what is the ACTUAL FUN of cubing? 

No.1, You, say oh, i learn new algorithms! Well, are those your own algorithms that you are using? What is the point of just MEMORISING ALGS?! I'm just Can't be bothered explaining this thing any further.

No.2, you say that it RELIEVES stress, oh come on, will you!

Ok, now for my extra arguments:

So, you learn full CFOP, or Roux, Petrus, or whatever method. 

And you do about 100 or so solves.

let me TELL you this, the process is just the same, over and over again, but basically just using different algorithms...

I regretted about wasting at least a couple of hundred or thousands of hours into cubing...

I thought that there was not really a benefit in cubing?

Well, there is sort of, but not a great deal of amounts.

You say, oh, it makes us picture things better, like shapes? Because we know how to solve a cube, and/or because we are colour neutral

To be honest, i was already colour neutral when i started cubing straight away...

(another cuber), oh, it makes us TALENTED!

Reply: Oh, are you kidding me?! 

At first, i thought i was "TALENTED" at the start, but then i said to myself, hey, wait a minute, like hundreds of millions of peopel probably know how to solve it,

BUT, it is just simply because they JUST CAN NOT BE BOTHERED ACTUALLY LEARNING HOW TO!!!!

plus, when i cube in public areas, people don't actually care anymore!!!

Reply to these rebuttals first (yay for my debating terminologies), and then i'll reply to your next arguments...

TRUST ME, i'll be able to rebut any of them!!!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 23, 2012)

What's stopping you from quitting now?

"No.1, You, say oh, i learn new algorithms! Well, are those your own algorithms that you are using? What is the point of just MEMORISING ALGS?! I'm just Can't be bothered explaining this thing any further.

No.2, you say that it RELIEVES stress, oh come on, will you!" 
Do you speak for every cuber on this planet? I find that doing nice, slow solves actually calms me down a lot. And the point of just memorising algorithms is to get faster.

I am a competitive person. I want to see my name in the top 100 rankings along with other big names. It gives me a sense of accomplishment whenever I break a personal best in competition, or win an event in a competition. That's one of the reasons why I cube. Go ahead, rebut that. Tell me that my own opinion towards cubing is not valid because it's not yours.

And just so you know, people can't rebut arguments that aren't there.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 23, 2012)

Ogosh you say things are impossible to beat? Disgusting.
Ogosh you cube simply to break the WR? Hmmmmm.

Edit: I have broken WR avg for 3x3 many times but I'm not with you; I am not cubing to break it simply, I am cubing as people have said because it's fun and calming.

OP: Also nice replies, I especially liked your argument against cubing being calming. Very strong indeed.



Timothy Ng said:


> TRUST ME, i'll be able to rebut any of them!!!



In that case, well done to you, you win because you definitely can rebut anything.
Um, now what...? If this is a game of us saying stuff and you denying it (very weakly) then now what?


----------



## TimMc (Jul 23, 2012)

*No limits?*

When someone says


> I'm going to solve a Rubik's Cube in 10 seconds!


 People will respond with:


> Which method do you intend to use?



When someone says


> I'm going to solve a Rubik's Cube in 5 seconds!


 Today, people will respond with:


> You can't do that! It's impossible!



In the future, people will respond with:


> Which method do you intend to use?




Tim.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 23, 2012)

Timothy Ng said:


> To Stefan: So, i bet the comment you had just made is to go against my post!?
> 
> If so, well done (add sarcasm)! Well, just tell me when you will break a WR for me, will you? Well, if you say i already have broken one, then how about TRY BREAKING the current ones? You say "stay away" if i can't break any, but HEY WAIT A SECOND, i BET you can't! SO HAHA to you!



No idea what you're trying to say.

Nowadays I mostly cube because I like doing cube stuff with the other cubers, and since you apparently absolutely don't care about the community aspect (judging by all the stupid strawman arguments you proposed), I really do not want you around and would prefer you staying away.


----------



## LNZ (Jul 23, 2012)

I got into solving cubic puzzles again in May 2009 to do a thing I could not do in childhood in 1981-2. And that is solve a 3x3x3 cube and a megaminx. 

Along as it is fun and I can look at a cube and can get myself to scramble it and by that having to solve it, I'll keep on doing it. 

But I have quit four times in three years but in all cases I have returned better and faster and with a wider range of cubes and cuboids to solve.

But in those lost years, I did love solving MxN sliding puzzle games. 

My favourite puzzles here are 4x6 and 6x4, the ones I solved a lot using a educational math toy in the 1980's (the ones where you solved a math problem and placed a tile based on the answer on a 4x6 plastic grid and then closed it and flipped it over and opened it on the opposite side and got a very pretty pattern). Solved in the same way as a "fifteen" puzzle.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2012)

Timothy Ng said:


> TRUST ME, i'll be able to rebut any of them!!!



I find cubing fun.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## moogra (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not sure how old you are but your last post was silly. I'll stop cubing when I'm bored of it. I've already pretty much stopped. I don't cube to beat world records. I'm sure most people don't cube expecting to beat the world record. If you don't average sub 10 right now for 3x3x3 there's a low chance you'll get the world record in the next month or something. I also cube sometimes because it's something to do when bored. I might average one solve a day nowadays (so maybe like 10 in one day, then none for a week). It's just a hobby for most people here. There doesn't need to be a reason to have certain interests and hobbies. If you only aim to be the best at something, it's pretty much time to give up on everything. 

edit:
Also I'm sure 5.66 will be broken eventually. I'd give it less than a year or two honestly.


----------



## Dene (Jul 23, 2012)

Stefan said:


> No idea what you're trying to say.
> 
> Nowadays I mostly cube because I like doing cube stuff with the other cubers, and since you apparently absolutely don't care about the community aspect (judging by all the stupid strawman arguments you proposed), I really do not want you around and would prefer you staying away.



Consider yourself lucky he isn't anywhere near you then


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 24, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Maybe someday you'll grow up and realise that there's *much more in cubing than just getting as fast as possible and breaking WRs*. And then tou'll be ready to come back.





uvafan said:


> If I do stop cubing, it will not be because I can't get a world record but because it might not be fun anymore. I don't cube to get world records, *I cube for fun*.





PandaCuber said:


> Im not cubing to break WR, *I cube cause its fun.*





5BLD said:


> Ogosh you say things are impossible to beat? Disgusting.
> Ogosh you cube simply to break the WR? Hmmmmm.
> 
> Edit: I have broken WR avg for 3x3 many times but I'm not with you; I am not cubing to break it simply, *I am cubing as people have said because it's fun and calming.*





Stefan said:


> Nowadays *I mostly cube because I like doing cube stuff with the other cubers*[.]





Kirjava said:


> *I find cubing fun.*



I'm with them.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 24, 2012)

it is fun. And do I need to break the WR to win in a competition?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 24, 2012)

After 6 weeks I've worn out the first set of batteries in my QJ and still having plenty of fun.

Only cloud on the horizon is that my left thumb hurts when I wake up in the morning and my right wrist is getting iffy.


----------



## applemobile (Jul 24, 2012)

I quit eating hot dogs after Joey Chestnut ate 68 in 10 mins. I mean, i'm never going to beat that, so whats the point in living.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 24, 2012)

There's a lot more to cubing than just solving for speed or to break records. If you can't see what we're getting at when we say this, then gtfo of the activity and leave it to those of us who want to do it for the fun of doing it.

Also, learning algs is fun. (l' U2 R' u2 R B2 U2 R' u2 l U2 R) because I didn't wanna end with an H-perm after doing (F:sexy)3. And for some reason I find learning crappy algs and then trying to get fast times using them to be a fun challenge.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 25, 2012)

Timothy Ng said:


> Adding more replies (At the Library ATM):
> 
> Well, could then please explain to me, what is the ACTUAL FUN of cubing?
> 
> I regretted about wasting at least a couple of hundred or thousands of hours into cubing...



Lol! It´s better you stay away from drugs 

Besides, I have quit driving my car because I realize that I cannot be the best car driver in the world.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 25, 2012)

If everyone took on this silly idea of yours then there will be no new WRs except from the current world record holder. Or new cubers. Or any cubers at all for that matter but him.

If everyone took on this silly idea of yours then when a new cuber sees minh thai's record they'll instantly quit cubing. The world record would be a phenomenal 20ish seconds.


----------



## Twofu2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Timothy Ng said:


> To the other cubers (who say that they cube ONLY for FUN and not attempting to break the WRs):
> 
> Well, could then please explain to me, what is the ACTUAL FUN of cubing?
> 
> ...



Okay first of all, if you don't like cubing and cannot even fathom why someone would like it, and I mean you don't understand *at all* with as shown by your "arguments", then you shouldn't be here. A true speedsolver would know automatically what it is about cubing/speedsolving that appeals to them. Additionally, whether you realize it or not, not everyone has to like and dislike the same things as you. People differ and it pays to have an open mind, in order to actually comprehend the different feelings different people have. 

Memorizing algorithms: People do this for a variety of reasons: to get faster, to find one that suits them better, to expand their arsenal. Why do they do it? Because they *want* to. If they didn't want to, if they didn't find it enjoyable then they wouldn't do it now would they? Of course, this is assuming the cuber is a normal person who doesn't start cubing just to have a world record on their name and give up because they believe that the utmost limit has been reached.

Relieving Stress: Just because it does not relieve stress for you, doesn't mean it doesn't for another person. Once again, these arguments are invalid simply because your points are *opinions* that you have, and once again, your opinions are not universal facts that apply to everyone. 



Timothy Ng said:


> Ok, now for my extra arguments:
> 
> So, you learn full CFOP, or Roux, Petrus, or whatever method.
> 
> ...



And your point is? 



Timothy Ng said:


> I regretted about *wasting* at least a couple of hundred or thousands of hours into cubing...
> 
> plus, when i cube in public areas, people don't actually care anymore!!!



Again, this is what you believe. Would a runner consider hundreds or thousands of hours of running a waste of time? And you cube simply to gain the praise and recognition of strangers? Hmm.

You can't respond with your opinions because they simply don't apply to everyone. I ask of thee, open your mind a little, and maybe you might be able to see and understand what we see. Try and understand that not everyone cubes for the sole purpose of hitting a WR, people cube for a whole variety of reasons. It's a passion, a hobby, not some cheap way to look smart/talented.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 26, 2012)

This Timothy NG guy really thought that he could argue with all of SS? Wow, thats a world record in stupid. Cubing is fun. If you wanna break WRs then get fast. Until then shut up and have some fun.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 26, 2012)

^ I don't see anything wrong with arguing against the majority. It's his actual arguments which are moronic and childish.


----------



## Timothy Ng (Jul 27, 2012)

insane569 said:


> This Timothy NG guy really thought that he could argue with all of SS? Wow, thats a world record in stupid. Cubing is fun. If you wanna break WRs then get fast. Until then shut up and have some fun.



You tell me to shut up?

Well guess what? is this the only come back you have?

Plus, what is the fun in cubing?

Please answer this question for me, will you?

You always keep on saying, fun fun fun, but you can't explained it????

no point making a comment WITHOUT PROOF? du**a*s...


----------



## Timothy Ng (Jul 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> ^ I don't see anything wrong with arguing against the majority. It's his actual arguments which are moronic and childish.



My comments are childish? Oh, wait you call mine moronic as well??? 

LOL, YOU are in fact the childish one!!!!!

Your comments made of SpeedSolving Forum are just rather imbecilic and doltish!!!

plus, all of your excuses for cubing.... geez, you are taking this SO SERIOUSLY!!!

No wonder cubing IS ADDICTIVE, just like ALCOHOLISM AND DRUGS!


----------



## applemobile (Jul 27, 2012)

Jimmies status: Rustled.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

Timothy Ng said:


> Plus, what is the fun in cubing?
> 
> Please answer this question for me, will you?
> 
> ...



Please explain to us how it is possible to PROVE that something is fun for us. In any case, who are you to challenge other people's ideas of fun, as long as they aren't things that will cause other people harm?
Also, based on your last line there, you really should not be making any comments here.



Timothy Ng said:


> No wonder cubing IS ADDICTIVE, just like ALCOHOLISM AND DRUGS!



Judging by this comparison, you see cubing as a bad thing. Why are you even here?


----------

